# changer l'icone de la poubelle



## cb44510 (13 Janvier 2007)

bonjour 
j'aimerai bien changer l'icone de la poubelle de mac os mais je ne sais comment faire ,
quelqu'un a peut être l'astuce
merci bien
claudine


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de localiser la chose. Attention, c'est dans Système et donc non sans risques.

Macintosh HD/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock

Là, tu fais CTRL-click (ou click droit) sur Dock et "Afficher le contenu du paquet"
Dans la nouvelle fenêtre :

/Contents/Ressources/

Là, tu trouveras deux icônes de la corbeille (une vide et une pleine)

Tu les remplaces par celles que tu veux en leur donnant le même nom que les anciennes.

Mais il y a peut-être plus simple et moins "dangereux". Je n'ai jamais fais cette opération dans les fichiers systèmes.

C'moon.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Janvier 2007)

Il faut utiliser Candybar, tu trouveras toutes les infos sur les icônes ici 

Et si on allait dans Custo ?


----------



## cb44510 (14 Janvier 2007)

mperci pour le coup de main et à bientôt 
claudine


----------



## iLight (19 Janvier 2007)

Par contre si tu ne veut pas utiliser CandyBar (c'est un logiciel payant), l'autre solution est la méthode de Moonwalker :



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je viens de localiser la chose. Attention, c'est dans Système et donc non sans risques.
> 
> Macintosh HD/Système/Bibliothèque/CoreServices/Dock
> 
> ...



Je me permet de te référer à mon petit tuto sur le sujet: 
Comment changer les icones systèmes sans CandyBar 
C'est un peu plus complexe qu'avec CandyBar mais c'est gratuit ... 
à toi de voir !

Bye bye


----------

